# تعقيب على عمر الطائرات و علاقتها بالسلامة الجوية



## 3adel (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عيد مبارك سعيد للأمة الإسلامية
بكل تأكيد يشكل عمر الطائرة أهم عامل في درجة السلامة
لأنه يعبر عن ظاهرة إجهاد المواد fatigue des materiaux و هي ذات أثر حاسم في السلامة الجوية
و أضرب مثال: قد يرى البعض على أرض المطار طائرة جيدة قامت بعدة رحلات و لا مشاكل... لكن بسبب "تقدمها في السن" قد نفاجئ أثناء رحلتها القادمة بمشكل في أحد أنظمتها مثلا و قد يكون فعلا حدث طارئ أو تهاون في الصيانة ، كل ذلك عندما نقارنها بطائرة أخرى أقل سنا منها.
بالمناسبة: عند الحديث عن عمر الطائرة نحن نتحدث بشكل عام و الحقيقة بالتفصيل هي وجود عدة أعمار منها:

- العمر المطلق أي منذ خروج الطائرة من المصنع لأول مرة
- العمر النسبي و هو المدة بين مراجعتين عامتين لضرورات الصيانة و أساسه من المدة المعروفة ب MTBF moyen du temps de bon fonctionnement أي المدة المتوسطة للتشغيل بدون أعطال و يحدد هذه المدة صانع الطائرة
- العمر المكافئ و يستخدم حصريا عند استغلال الطائرات الأمريكية و يسمى عندهم EBH equivalent baseline hour و يحسب هذا العمر المكافئ بجمع مدد طبيعة المهمات التي قامت بها الطائرة ( رحلة تجارية ، رحلة ملاحة ، رحلة تدريبية ، مهمة تكتيكية إذا كانت عسكرية) و لكل مهمة معامل خاص يضرب في المدة الحقيقية الخاصة بكل مهمة ثم يتم الجمع.
و الكثير من صانعي الطائرات الأمريكان يفرض إجراء صيانة خاصة على الطائرة المستغلة عندما يتم تحقيق عدد معين من ساعات EBH و ليس الساعات الحقيقية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات

بس اية علاقة الكلل او fatigue of metals بعمر الطائرة؟؟؟؟

و اية الاجزاء اللى فى الطائرة اللى بتتعرض للfatigue?!!


----------



## 3adel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
إلى الأخ المهندس ايمن حسن
أول من أشار الى العلاقة الوطيدة بين "عمر الطائرة" و علاقته بالإجهاد كان المهندس الألماني ويهلر - و قد كان أصلا مهندس ميكانيك يعمل في السكك الحديدية و استطاع تعميم نتائج أبحاثه في علوم الطيران- و ذلك عبر منحنى بياني - سأرفقه بإذن الله لاحقا- يبيين بوضوح العلاقة بين تراكم التشغيل الدوري les solicitations alternées المرتبط بزمن التشغيل لأي جزء من الطائرة - هيكل ،محرك،نظام- و تزايد الإجهادات - و بالتالي المخاطر- les contraintes 
أؤكد لك أخي الكريم أن موضوع الإجهادات les contraintes هو موضوع معقد، لكن يمكن حل المسألة رياضيا و بطريقة حاسمة، و هذا هو بالضبط إختصاص البحث لمهندسي الطيران تخصص الهيكل
و كمثال لتبسيط الأمر : نفترض فقط أن الجناح يتعرض - مع الزمن عند استغلال الطائرة- إلى إجهاد التفاف torsion بسبب الإهتزازات، إن مصممي الطائرات و خلال دراسة تصنيع الجناح يضعون في الإعتبار جميع الإهتزازات الممكنة عند إختبار قوة الجناح مما يسمح لهم بتحديد "إجهاد التحطم" contrainte de rupture و لإعتبارات التصنيع يتم إدماج عامل الأمان ( و هو يختلف حسب الصانع و الصانعون الروس و الشرقيون عموما عندهم هذا المعامل عالي جدا بالمقارنة مع الصانعين في الغرب) ، إن عامل الأمان هذا تتم القسمة فوقه بإجهاد التحطم مما ينتج عنه "الإجهاد المسموح" contrainte admissible
و بما أن عامل الأمان يكون دائما أكبر تماما من 1 ، يكون دوما الإجهاد المسموح أقل تماما من إجهاد التحطم، و هنا تكمن أهمية منحنى ويهلر أنه أثبت و بطريقة تجريبية أن الإجهاد المسموح تتزايد قيمته مع الإستغلال و بالتالي "عمر الطائرة" و تقترب قيمته مع مرور الزمن لقيمة إجهاد التحطم مما يسبب مخاطر كبيرة.
و الحل هنا هو إتباع ما يقوله الصانع عند الإستغلال مع توفر صيانة جيدة و مع ذلك فالخطر يبقى قائما ، فقد يتركز إجهاد ما غير مدروس و قد لا ينتبه له الصانع في جزء من الطائرة و يتسبب في مشاكل.
تم بحمد الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس عادل على التوضيح.
هو حضرتك درست فى فرنسا؟ 
انا شايف ان كل كلماتك بالفرنسية مش الانجليزى


----------



## 3adel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم أنا مهندس طيران جزائري و تابعت الإختصاص في فرنسا
و للعلم دراستنا الجامعية في الجزائر تتم باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> للعلم دراستنا الجامعية في الجزائر تتم باللغة الفرنسية


 
نعم اعلم ذلك و كذلك تونس ايضا

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ولو واجهت مشكلة المصطلحات الفرنسية فنحن في العراق دراستنا الجامعية باللأنكليزية ولكن مع ذلك شكرا للجهد المبذول


----------



## tariqsamer (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## 3adel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أحيي جميع الأصدقاء
كما وعدتكم سابقا برفع graphe de Wöhler
انشغلت ببعض الأمور ... سأعود بإذن الله قريبا


----------



## 3adel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*منحنى ووهلر المبسط*

السلام عليكم جميعا
دائما في موضوع عمر الطائرات و الإجهادات ، هذا المنحنى المبسط "unidimensionel" للمهندس الألماني ووهلر يشرح تزايد قيمة الإجهاد المسموح مع زمن التشغيل.
علما أن الأمر يزداد تعقيدا عند تعميم الظاهرة لأكثر من إجهاد في نفس الوقت.


----------

